# Swedish Meatballs With Dill Sauce



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2003)

Swedish Meatballs 
4 Servings 

1 lb lean ground beef 
1 lg egg 
1 c fresh bread crumbs, from 2 slices bread 
1/4 C club soda 
3 TBS Chopped fresh dill OR 1 1/2 TBS dried dill weed 
1 1/4 tsp Salt 
3/4 tsp freshly ground black pepper 
3 TBS butter 
1 pk (8 oz) medium egg noodles 
2 C sliced fresh mushrooms, about 8 oz. 
1/3 C sour cream 

Fresh dill sprigs for garnish if using fresh dill 

Method: 
In a large bowl, combine egg, bread crumbs, club soda, 2 TBS chopped dill, 3/4 tsp. salt and 1/4 tsp. pepper; using hands or wooden spoon, blend well. Shape mixture into 1 1/4" balls. 

In skillet over medium-high heat, melt 2 TBS butter; add meatballs; cook about 12 minutes, turning frequently until browned on all sides. 

While meatballs are cooking prepare noodles according to package directions. 

When meatballs are browned, remove to plate using slotted spoon. To drippings in skillet, add remaining 1 TBS butter; melt over medium-high heat. Add mushrooms; cook about 5 minutes, stirring frequently until crisp-tender. 

Return meatballs to skillet along with 3/4 cup water and remaining 1 TBS chopped dill, 1/2 tsp. salt and 1/4 tsp. pepper. Increase heat to high; bring to boil. Reduce heat to low; cover and cook 5 minutes until meatballs are cooked through. Stir in sour cream; cook 2 to 3 minutes longer until heated through. 

To serve: Drain noodles, arrange on serving platter. Spoon meatball mixture over noodles; toss quickly. Garnish with dill sprigs, if desired. 

Makes 4 servings.


----------



## PIROLOGISTS (Nov 24, 2003)

*Thanks for the help Kitchenelf*

Hi Kitchenelf. Thanks for the recipe - it was driving me nuts.

Karen


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 24, 2003)

lol - I know the feeling!!!  Hope you enjoy the recipe.


----------



## ramydam (Mar 5, 2004)

for our annual smorgasbord this christmas my brother replaced the 50/50 pork/beef blend we usually use in our Swedish meatballs with 3 parts venison to one part pork sausage.  They were lean and delicious!


----------



## Essie (Mar 28, 2004)

The recipe sounds great! I'll give it a try this week. It will be something different for us.
Thanks.


----------

